# Coffeeforums UK Latte Art Competition 2016



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It's been a year since the last one!

There must be a few old scores to settle, blood feuds to resolve etc etc.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes! I'm up for it.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Yes! I'm up for it.


oh bugger!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> oh bugger!


This will be the first time I've been able to participate, I've only had an espresso machine since 4 days ago. And I changed jobs in December, so I've been 'out of practice' for 3 months!


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> oh bugger!


I concur...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Yes! I'm up for it.


lol I'm out ....

Unless you go left handed


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

bongo said:


> I concur...


Also, I only have straight walled cups, which are crap for latte art. Seriously. I am handicapped here







lets do it!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I'm in


B*llocks. I forgot about you. Everyone, we have a winner, Scotford!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> lol I'm out ....
> 
> Unless you go left handed


I'll fall over if I go left handed.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm up for it


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Can we have a category for Best Blob?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I'm in


You have to enter both hands tied behind your back


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Would it be an idea to have 2 classes.

1 People who do this for a living

2 Purely home baristas.

It might even out the playing field.

Ian


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Would it be an idea to have 2 classes.
> 
> 1 People who do this for a living
> 
> ...


Does jeebsy get to enter both categories, or should we make a special one just for him?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Does jeebsy get to enter both categories, or should we make a special one just for him?


I make my living from insurance, just want to get that out there now


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

...and an additional class:

1 People who do this for a living

2 Purely home baristas.

3 People who hate milk based drinks and never really make them, except if trying to pour a blob to impress friends


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I make my living from insurance, just want to get that out there now


" insurance "

Yeah if you don't win this year we wake up with a horses head in our bed ..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

4 People who suck (Full stop)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> 4 People who suck (Full stop)


Suck what ????

Ian


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Suck what ????
> 
> Ian


Careful now









LOL


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

im in


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Be happy to be first round fodder


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

In:

1. Bongo


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> This will be the first time I've been able to participate...


With a name like that - nothing like raising expectations


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'll put up 2 prizes

1. 20oz Milk Jug with 4 TempTags

2. Coffee Forums UK KeepCup

Winner gets the first pick









(if both want the same that's also no problem!)


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

AMCD300 said:


> With a name like that - nothing like raising expectations


Haha. I met my wife in a coffee house, I was her barista, and served her everyday for months. She would always ask for an espresso and I'd always ask if she'd like a glass of water with that and she always said no. Eventually we went out on a date and she learned my surname was Taylor so she called me Taylor the Latte Boy - after the song.

In:

1. Bongo

2. Taylor


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> ...... and served her everyday for months....


you are still talking coffee right?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Taylor The Latte Boy

Awww, that's the sweetest thing I've read in quite some time!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Any idea who will play you in the Hollywood rom-com version?









Okay - looks like there will be a few takers.

Two leagues (Premiership/Vauxhall Conference) or a handicap system (skimmed milk and a pint mug).

@Mrboots2u - are you compèring?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Any idea who will play you in the Hollywood rom-com version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My compering days are over Nick

think of it like blankety blank , we need a les dawson now after having had terry host for a bit ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Old School......


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

In:

1. Bongo

2. Taylor

3. BeanAbout


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Old School......


Arrr - happy days


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Any volunteers to run this rodeo?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> Would it be an idea to have 2 classes.
> 
> 1 People who do this for a living
> 
> ...


Sounds fair to me



Spooks said:


> Be happy to be first round fodder


If I entered the person who drew against me would breeze through the first round


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Could be keen though if I'm away for proposed dates I'll just opt out.

My Rosettas are STILL the same haha...


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, was fun last time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Still need an organiser though


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Still need an organiser though


Tis true. I can't commit right now but have more time in a month or so.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK - will organise this. Can't be that hard....can it??

*2016 UK Coffeeforums Latte Art Competition.*

*Sign up by Friday 11 March.*

Comp is for those brave amateurs. If professional baristas want to enter - we could have a separate category for them.

Each round will require the applicants to produce one latte that will then be uploaded to a poll for the membership to vote on. For each round, there will be a 'magic word' which must appear in the submitted picture. You will have 30 minutes from the start of the round to upload the picture of your pride and joy. Each heat will have a monitor who will create the magic word, keep track of time and close the heat at the end of 30 minutes. For most rounds, there will be just two entrants but, in the first round, it might be necessary to have three to bring the numbers in line with a conventional knockout formula.

Hopefully, there will be a little prize for the winner.

*
enter your forum signature here:*

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

16.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Am I a pro?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

1) anton78


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't forget the televised FIFA style draw Patrick.

(and by "FIFA-style" I don't mean open to bribes to avoid certain participants in early stages)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Am I a pro?


Not if you do it blindfold!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Am I a pro?


At what - night time stories for dockers?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> At what - night time stories for dockers?


Shut it Captain Haddock


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Am I a pro?


Thought you were cath


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I demand the draw is fixed so i face the Heenan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Booooooooooots


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/C5gPjEI.gifv


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I demand the draw is fixed so i face the Heenan


Beware of what you wish for.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Booooooooooots


Chaaaaaaaaap


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Think I'll watch from the sidelines!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Think I'll watch from the sidelines!


I think anyone posting in the free pour Friday thread has to play?

(Except scotford. Not scotford.)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Maybe it's time I stopped littering the FPF thread with my dodgy pours then! Learning to drive was easier.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nothing focuses the mind like a deadline. Go on, it's fun


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Booooooooooots


Come and play then


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Glad to see this happening again. I'm going to spectate, just don't have the time or energy to get involved this time round.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I think @Scotford should use something like hazelnut milk as a dairy alternative


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So a three way final only then ?

Anyone else out there

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It may be worth explaining how the competition works Bootsy for the benefit of our newer members.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Better get some more practice in...

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> It may be worth explaining how the competition works Bootsy for the benefit of our newer members.


Post 42



The Systemic Kid said:


> *2016 UK Coffeeforums Latte Art Competition.*
> 
> *Sign up by Friday 11 March.*
> 
> ...


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd encourage people to have a crack. I was nervous about looking like a moron last time but it was really good fun, and a very sympathetic audience!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

anton78 said:


> I'd encourage people to have a crack. I was nervous about looking like a moron last time but it was really good fun, and a very sympathetic audience!


I am living proof that morons with crap latte art skills can win the competition (with the help of a good campaigning team







)

The competition should not be taken seriously - it's a good laugh. If you can put milk in a jug and pour it in to coffee then you're more than qualified to enter.

Come on everyone - especially newbs.... Get involved!! It costs nothing and really adds to the forums sense of community


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, so after a bit of practicing I now feel that I have mastered:

the half-peeled onion

the amorphous blob

the end of January Christmas tree

and the giant squid central nervous system

all classics in their own right

so I am up for this. Bring it on!

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I literally cannot believe @DoubleShot hasn't signed up for this yet.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You are joking, right? 

I can't even consistently steam milk, lol!


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

You get thirty minutes - bound to get one half decent! Ah go on....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Go on then, I'll chuck my hat in.. Least it'll give everyone a fair chance of coming second last!

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> You are joking, right?
> 
> I can't even consistently steam milk, lol!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, there's only one way to get practice I suppose - and that's to join in for a laugh.... I'll have a go:

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

There's more than 300 posts in the "latte art gone bad" thread and only 7 entrants for this competition.

I dare you to step forward and show what you can do with a little pressure instead of a once per week show off pour.

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Go on then I will even up the numbers

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> There's more than 300 posts in the "latte art gone bad" thread and only 7 entrants for this competition.
> 
> I dare you to step forward and show what you can do with a little pressure instead of a once per week show off pour.
> 
> Ian


Only my best pours get posted on there, they showcase my ability.

I will enter if its OK that whoever I get drawn against can do our heat in the morning or early afternoon. not trying to be demanding, I just cannot drink coffee much past 3pm and it goes against my impoverished upbringing to not eat or drink something as that is wasteful and someone in the world somewhere is either staving or thirsty.

Im almost certain to go out the first round, IF i do manage to get through to the next round I will take the time set as it comes be it evening or middle of the night (im that confident I wont have to)

Organiser please let me know if this is agreeable


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

One of mine was in the morning last time. I preferred it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't stand milk-based drinks, but based on the competition above I think I may well need to waste about a gallon of milk and a kilo of beans in some serious training for this...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I can only do mornings if they occur on a weekend, and only if I'm not working. Otherwise it is evenings only for me.


----------



## TheBeehive (Mar 5, 2016)

Oooohhhhh what's the crack? How does this go down? I want in!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Would be good if we could get a few more members to sign up. @TheBeehive - you're in.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

@mcharrogate


----------



## TheBeehive (Mar 5, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would be good if we could get a few more members to sign up. @TheBeehive - you're in.


Oh hell yeah!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh go on then - I'll be canon fodder ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would be good if we could get a few more members to sign up. @TheBeehive - you're in.


i don't see your name on the list patrick


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will stick to organising, Dave - easier on my nerves


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive

10. mcharrogate


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

No one signing up for the pro-comp?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive

10. mcharrogate

11. Spooks aka 1st round cannon fodder


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Where is @Eyedee this year?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Where is @Eyedee this year?


I think when you do a Rosetta in a geode it's time to retire. Hard to top that.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

anton78 said:


> I think when you do a Rosetta in a geode it's time to retire. Hard to top that.


Thank you for remembering that one.

Unfortunately the same old faces HAVE to support this competition to make it a viable number.

Thankfully some new faces are evident but people who post their pours on other threads should step up to the plate and support the community.

My opinion for what it's worth.

Ian


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

People are their own biggest critics though. If you can make a white mark on some crema you're qualified for this - it's a good laugh!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

anton78 said:


> People are their own biggest critics though. *If you can make a white mark on some crema you're qualified for this* - it's a good laugh!


B*gger them's tough restrictions :-(


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Drewster said:


> B*gger them's tough restrictions :-(


You can do it!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

anton78 said:


> People are their own biggest critics though. If you can make a white mark on some crema you're qualified for this - it's a good laugh!


That's about my level - and I'm "in" (for a laugh and some focused practice more than anything else).

Literally anyone on this forum who has a jug and a working steam wand could enter this and have a serious chance of beating me...


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Facebook tells me I was in round one of last year's competition a year ago today. Here's my effort.


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd like to give it a go, but could someone clarify this 30 minute limit thing? I'm guessing that there would be an agreed 30 minute slot where we'd have to produce, something. Is this the idea? That being the case, I'm a bit restricted with the times that I'm at home.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, that's the thing. You would arrange a mutually convenient time with your opponent.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Despite some of my ill-chosen entries and a calamitous submission attempt last time around I'm keen to get involved!!!

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive

10. mcharrogate

11. Spooks aka 1st round cannon fodder

12. Beanosaurus


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shuikit said:


> I'd like to give it a go, but could someone clarify this 30 minute limit thing? I'm guessing that there would be an agreed 30 minute slot where we'd have to produce, something. Is this the idea? That being the case, I'm a bit restricted with the times that I'm at home.


 @shuikit - times can be fairly flexible on the whole. Don't let that put you off.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I will enter if its OK that whoever I get drawn against can do our heat in the morning or early afternoon.
> 
> Organiser please let me know if this is agreeable





The Systemic Kid said:


> times can be fairly flexible on the whole. Don't let that put you off.


1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive

10. mcharrogate

11. Spooks aka 1st round cannon fodder

12. Beanosaurus

13. Jumbo Ratty


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Any more takers for this bit of fun before the list closes??


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well if you'll take me with a triple handicap of a) female b) useless machine c) non-dairy milk only.... I'm up for a giggle....


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Isn't the world champ female?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Why is being female a handicap?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> Well if you'll take me with a triple handicap of a) female b) useless machine c) non-dairy milk only.... I'm up for a giggle....


Take that as a yes, @Missy - great stuff. The emphasis is on fun and banter and a bit of latte art.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive

10. mcharrogate

11. Spooks aka 1st round cannon fodder

12. Beanosaurus

13. Jumbo Ratty

14. Missy


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Should we have a non dairy section?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What about a de-caff too?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What about a de-caff too?


Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome. I'd like to see anyone beat my take on "full moon on a smoggy night"

*scuttles off to practice/see if she can break into a coffee shop/buy some really expensive magic kit*


----------



## shuikit (Oct 7, 2014)

Go on then, I'll have a go.

1. Anton78

2. Jeebsy ( the dockers friend )

3. Mrboots2u ( captain Haddock )

4. mmmatron

5. NickdeBug

6. Rhys

7. MrShades

8. Coffeechap

9. TheBeehive

10. mcharrogate

11. Spooks aka 1st round cannon fodder

12. Beanosaurus

13. Jumbo Ratty

14. Missy

15. Shuikit


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay! One more would be great... Or 17 more...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> The emphasis is on fun and banter and a bit of latte art.


Fun & Banter !

Im already stressing my solenoid valve will pick the very moment i'm given the safe word to block









ive got it down to 15mins to remove, unblock and reassemble, leaving me with just enough time for one chance at a pour which wont strip me of what little chance I have of holding my head high as I bow out in the first round


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Love that it's not just me getting the excuses in early (you saw my machine right?!) will last place win some lessons?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> Love that it's not just me getting the excuses in early (you saw my machine right?!) will last place win some lessons?


I dont think there is a last place, as if there are 16 people in it at the start then 8 will go out in the first heats,, unless they will be organised into some battle royal


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I may have been teasing! Everyone a quarter finalist right? That's almost winning....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

quarter finalist







,, I like the spin you've put on going out in the first round


----------

